# 'Just Good Friends'



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you think men & women can be 'just good friends' ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah - if they lick each others genitals now and then


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes,i am 'just good friends' with many women.

so good a friend that they let me fuk the living daylights out of them:lol:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Of course. Why not? Some people may not be capable of self-restraint but that doesn't mean we all are.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Yes IMO. Don't know about being best friends but can't see why they can't be good friends. Whaddya think?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

hmmmm not really, just friends is fine .. but as soon as you add GOOD friends there is some sort of attraction there


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Not in the same way as same sex friends - assuming all are hetero.

Any reason for the question?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....as long as u both know u don't fancy each other then yea....but if theres a hint of attraction on either side then nope.....will only end up with a messy, boozy confession or drunken text:lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

aye defintootly hun sure your my friend :lol: but yes they can unless there is something brewin between you :confused1: need to get out in the open lay the cards out on the table


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

personally I don't see the point. Women are mostly fuking mental and a bit boring with weird interests and i only interact with them cause I love [email protected] them!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yeah providing the friend is a right minger and the guy isnt sending in 2g sust a week then its fine


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Uriel said:


> personally I don't see the point. Women are mostly fuking mental and a bit boring with weird interests and i only interact with them cause I love [email protected] them!


Fvck me! Sometimes you talk so much sense it's freaking scary.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> personally I don't see the point. Women are mostly fuking mental and a bit boring with weird interests and i only interact with them cause I love [email protected] them!


Good one:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Fvck me! Sometimes you talk so much sense it's freaking scary.


 :lol: honestly is a weakness of mine


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

one of my best mates is a girl, she's pretty and everything i can see that, but i'm not attracted to her at all because we've been friends for so long, i don't see her that way in the slightest... i'm 100% straight...i think...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> Do you think men & women can be 'just good friends' ?


Women can be 'just friends' with blokes in a platonic way, yes.

Men... She'd have to be dog ugly if he hasn't once contemplated the thought of what it would be like to taste her succulent fruit.

Not to say he'd cheat though, but I don't think it's possible for a guy to relate to a female friend in the same way he would to a male friend.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Women can be 'just friends' with blokes in a platonic way, yes.
> 
> Men... She'd have to be dog ugly if he hasn't once contemplated the thought of what it would be like to taste her succulent fruit.
> 
> Not to say he'd cheat though, but I don't think it's possible for a guy to relate to a female friend in the same way he would to a male friend.


This is what I think on the whole Sylar 

Women can be friends yes, think men usually [not always] have an agenda ...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Women can be 'just friends' with blokes in a platonic way, yes.
> 
> Men... She'd have to be dog ugly if he hasn't once contemplated the thought of what it would be like to taste her succulent fruit.
> 
> Not to say he'd cheat though, but I don't think it's possible* for a guy to relate to a female friend in the same way he would to a male friend.*


Thats mainly because the thought of crossing swords scares the sh1t out of them....unless its a spit roast :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> personally I don't see the point. Women are mostly fuking mental and a bit boring with weird interests and i only interact with them cause I love [email protected] them!


  Agrees :thumb: , most women are mental :whistling:

What weird interests :confused1: ?


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> think men usually [not always] have an agenda ...


If he's single I'd say yep, 100%

If not single and he's a decent guy, he won't have that agenda. If he does, he's a d1ck and will get found out sooner or later...


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

Jem said:


> This is what I think on the whole Sylar
> 
> Women can be friends yes, think men usually [not always] have an agenda ...


 I wouldn't call it 'agenda', it's more like our instinct


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Many women want to argue this point and say things like " I have lots of guy friends." Maybe. There are exactly 3 cases Intellectual Whores has identified whereby a guy and a girl can be friends:

1. The guy is gay

2. The guy does not find you attractive

3. The guy already has a woman much higher than you on the ladder

Even Nietzsche knew this. Most guys know this intuitively. Most girls doubt. I have a challenge for all of you girls who still doubt. Pick a guy who does not meet any of the criterion on the above list that you think is your friend. Then ask yourself this question: If you were both alone at his place one night, and you excused yourself to the bathroom and came out naked and asked him to have sex with you would he:

1. Tell you he doesn't want to risk the beautiful friendship you have created with messy physical entanglements.

2. Comply.

Ladder Theory.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol @ urial.

I had a woman friend once, we had sex once in a while (frequently), the deal was just friends and thats it.

Well, over about 3 months or so she got attached, when she wanted more, I decided to pull the plug on the friendship.

I told her friends only and that was the deal, she said something happened.

So, I left her.

Then about 7 years later when I got my heart broken, I looked her up and wanted to be friends, she didnt....lol

I mean I guess it is possible but I think it would be hard to do.

One time you would look at her as something else and the friendship would go out the window.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Blokes who have female friends and find them attractive usually end up shagging them. Its fact! Unless they show great restraint or are married/ in a relationship.

I could not be freinds with some fit ass lass without wanting to shag her. I am married so therefore I wouldn`t but the urge whould still be there. Its human nature at the end of the day but if I wanted to persue all the fit girl mates I have on a sexual level then I would be single first as I love my wife far too much to risk any of that nonsense.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

No.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jem said:


> Agrees :thumb: , most women are mental :whistling:
> 
> What weird interests :confused1: ?


Men have an agenda cos women have a VAGenda :lol:

It's sad but true that I'd almost certainly fcuk most of my attractive female friends. There's not really such a thing as a "friend zone" for a man


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Men have an agenda cos women have a *VAGenda* :lol:
> 
> It's sad but true that I'd almost certainly fcuk most of my attractive female friends. There's not really such a thing as a "friend zone" for a man


FPMSL:lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

No such thing as a platonic relationship between male and female, IMO, I truly believe that there is always something underlying in one of the parties involved..... talkin about parties, I'm gonna invite all my "friends" over for one and try to smash the grannie out a few of them:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol you're all forgetting one very relevant point.

Us girls have a say in the matter 

Even IF one of our "platonic" male friends is harbouring secret desires for us..... if we are not interested in them then its irrelevant :tongue:

I agree with Sylars point - girls often choose male friends for purely platonic reasons whereas I suspect males do not do this. But thats the point... If the girl has decided she likes the bloke ONLY as a mate and NOT on a physical level, then no matter what his motivation, thats all its ever gonna be.

Theres another type of male/female friendship but I'm not sure what you'd call it. People who have chosen to or had to through circumstance, stay friends with their ex partner/spouse/mother or father of their kid(s)....

Often they're not really friends as such to begin with as usually theres animosity etc, but over times they can develop an amicable friendship. I know of several ex-couples like this and 2 of the female members on here spring to mind.... one had her husbands ex-wife at their wedding, and the other was bridesmaid at her ex-boyfriends wedding. Sometimes enough time goes by, and water goes under the bridge, to put all the bad stuff behind you and remain friends for the reasons you got along in the first place. I cant speak for others but my own experience with ex's like this is that the physical attraction is long gone by this point (sometimes even long before you break up) and they are pretty much like family members.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have many friends who are girls and some of which I fancy but would not do anything about it as they have become good friends. I think when it passes a certain point on the friendship scale you know that if you do something and it goes wrong you will loose that friend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Depends on the people i suppose, in my case no.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol you're all forgetting one very relevant point.
> 
> Us girls have a say in the matter


Very true, and this is one reason why if a woman wants you to be her friend, she wont want sex.

How many of you guys tried to be a womans friend to never get any chance to be with her?

The guy that is like a brother to her is never gonna get any action.

And for what?

She will talk your ear off not wanting you to fix any of her problems or listen to any input to make it better, but just listen and vent.

Oh, what about if you go out to dinner?

Guess who would pay?

Movies?

Who would pay?

Yep, the guy because you guys are friends. :lol:

Not many benefits from where I am sitting at. :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

So the general consensus is:

No ..men cannot restrain themselves :whistling:

[we'll ignore the fact that this assumes women are shrinking violets incapable of refusing sexual advances being thrust upon them... :innocent: ]

What's the point in pretending to be friends then :confused1: ?

Does this also mean that men will first attempt to dupe said unsuspecting females  ?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Very true, and this is one reason why if a woman wants you to be her friend, she wont want sex.
> 
> How many of you guys tried to be a womans friend to never get any chance to be with her?
> 
> ...


*HACKS * :cursing: :lol: *NOOOOO ! *

*How many men moan on and on and fookin on .....I am sick of hearing about men's problems ! Men vent like fookery * 

*Dinner - Half each *

*Cinema - erm not going to the cinema with any bloke who is a mate ... *

*Not the bloke Hacks...take turns or go dutch always * :beer:

*Benefits - female perspective and none of the nagging *

*So ner * :tongue:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Jem said:


> So the general consensus is:
> 
> No ..men cannot restrain themselves :whistling:
> 
> ...


I've got loads of really good female friends Jem, some are attractive, some aren't. I wouldn't go near the ugly ones but the hot ones, no matter how close friends we are, I would most certainly be up for mikkin lurrve to should the opportunity arise. I probs treat my attractive and non-attractive girl friends slightly differently as a result of this but we just don't view things the same way as you I guess - it's a biological thing


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

if i'm single, and she's single, i'd end up slipping her a cheeky sausage and ruining it at some point

but like Muriel says, what's the point of being good friends with a woman anyway?

why would you spend that much time with one unless you're getting nutdeep?

aren't they otherwise irritating? and pointless?

calm down ladies, you know it's true


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I've got loads of really good female friends Jem, some are attractive, some aren't. I wouldn't go near the ugly ones but the hot ones, no matter how close friends we are, I would most certainly be up for mikkin lurrve to should the opportunity arise. I probs treat my attractive and non-attractive girl friends slightly differently as a result of this but we just don't view things the same way as you I guess - it's a biological thing


  Fair enough !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> if i'm single, and she's single, i'd end up slipping her a cheeky sausage and ruining it at some point
> 
> but like Muriel says, what's the point of being good friends with a woman anyway?
> 
> ...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yes, it's only the good looking ones I'd like to fck, not the munters.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Very true, and this is one reason why if a woman wants you to be her friend, she wont want sex.
> 
> How many of you guys tried to be a womans friend to never get any chance to be with her?
> 
> ...


Depends on the girl, some girls I know fck male "friends" afterall, it's only a bit of fun


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> if i'm single, and she's single, i'd end up slipping her a cheeky sausage and ruining it at some point
> 
> but like Muriel says, what's the point of being good friends with a woman anyway?
> 
> ...


*How fortuitous that upon your return reps came back Hnuts *

*NEGGED *

:lol: *:lol:* :lol: *B*stard *

*You & Uriel are a fookin double act you know that *  * ?*


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Many women want to argue this point and say things like " I have lots of guy friends." Maybe. There are exactly 3 cases Intellectual Whores has identified whereby a guy and a girl can be friends:
> 
> 1. The guy is gay
> 
> ...


Mate that is spot on:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> *How fortuitous that upon your return reps came back Hnuts *
> 
> *NEGGED *
> 
> ...


cheers petal, now run along and put the kettle on eh?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

IME no! every friendship between a man and a woman thats close has turned into something more. my fiance'e wont allow me to have female friends....yet she has male friends, when i pointed this out and asked why i couldnt have female friends she replied 'its because i know what women are like, they cant be trusted' hmmmm.....'so when are you going for a drink with shane and kev???  i dont think she got it..........


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> *cheers petal,* now run along and put the kettle on eh?


Cup cake, butter cup, sugar, honey bun, sweety & b!tch are also acceptable greeting terms to address a battle-axe, sorry.... I mean lady...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> *HACKS * :cursing: :lol: *NOOOOO ! *
> 
> *How many men moan on and on and fookin on .....I am sick of hearing about men's problems ! Men vent like fookery *


VERY true.....



Jem said:


> *Dinner - Half each *
> 
> *Cinema - erm not going to the cinema with any bloke who is a mate ... *
> 
> *Not the bloke Hacks...take turns or go dutch always * :beer:


If I went somewhere with a platonic male friend I'd offer to pay half unless we did stuff regularly enough to take turns or whatever they way you do with female friends etc sometimes.



Jem said:


> *Benefits - female perspective and none of the nagging *
> 
> *So ner * :tongue:


Actually a good point here... I've had male friends who have come to me to ask advice (or sometimes just get stuff off their chest) about their wives/girlfriends. I dont mean moan about them, (as thats blatantly done by guys with an "agenda" lol) but when they've been upset and wanted to know what to do/how to fix things or whatever, and have been looking for a womans view. Mostly work collegues and so on when its ppl like this, as thats generally how you get to know them as well if they're attached.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

If theres a fit girl i try and get in bed before getting to know her as a mate. is that wrong? i just try and shag all girls who come in to my life. usualy doesnt work out and we end up further apart.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i also favour split-ar$e


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> cheers petal, now run along and put the kettle on eh?





Sylar said:


> Cup cake, butter cup, sugar, honey bun, sweety & b!tch are also acceptable greeting terms to address a battle-axe, sorry.... I mean lady...





hamsternuts said:


> i also favour split-ar$e


Hmmmm and I've got PMT ....I've just decided :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Hmmmm and I've got PMT ....I've just decided :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


will that affect the quality of the tea?

p.s. don't kill me. cheers.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> will that affect the quality of the tea?
> 
> p.s. don't kill me. cheers.


It will affect where I place it yeah


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd say it can happen but in my case no

I've either slept with girls i've known,kept in contact with girls i'd known so hopefully sleep with them or lost contact as didn't want to sleep with them:lol:

And whats the point in setting yourself up for a 'Sex in the City' night if fcuk all's happening after the credits:lol:

I've got a beautiful girl now though so get Carrie on


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> It will affect where I place it yeah


you aint arf turning me on Jem


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd like to know who are the guys that are allowed to have 'platonic' sexy female friends here?

I know I've never been allowed to have them in a relationship without having ear ache over it. Have lost contact with a few female pals over the years because of it... 

One bird even went psycho because she saw me giving my Niece a hug on her B-Day, she didn't know it was my niece at the time tbf, but the nutter slapped me first, then asked questions later lol... WTF?! :cursing:

Got to find a nice girl, instead if going for head cases lol....


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

no, there will come a time when either the male or females guard will drop


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Thierry said:


> no, there will come a time when either the male or females guard will drop


and i'll be in there like a ferret up a trouser leg


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> *I'd like to know who are the guys that are allowed to have 'platonic' sexy female friends here?*
> 
> I know I've never been allowed to have them in a relationship without having ear ache over it. Have lost contact with a few female pals over the years because of it...
> 
> ...


The women who are secure enough in themselves to not worry about his friends ...although this thread would tend to suggest that these women are also daft in the heed because quite clearly, if he has 'sexy' female friends - he is also shagging them ...so one can only conclude that the answer is NONE ...apart from

MR & MRS WEEMAN


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I'd like to know who are the guys that are allowed to have 'platonic' sexy female friends here?
> 
> I know I've never been allowed to have them in a relationship without having ear ache over it. Have lost contact with a few female pals over the years because of it...
> 
> ...


thats what happens when u date 19 year olds:tongue: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> you aint arf turning me on Jem


Look I told you we're just good friends


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> thats what happens when u date 19 year olds:tongue: :lol:


Don't be jealous cvnto :lol:

All my serious relationships have been with birds older than me, I'm entitled to date one 5.5 years younger on the rebound! :tongue:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Look I told you we're just good friends


touche.....Love it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Look I told you we're just good friends


for that, i'll make the tea x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jem said:


> *HACKS * :cursing: :lol: *NOOOOO ! *
> 
> *How many men moan on and on and fookin on .....I am sick of hearing about men's problems ! Men vent like fookery *
> 
> ...


Many men moan on and on but the older guys realise that moaning is a negitive attribute.

As us older guys age, this is not something to brag about (moan).

As I age I notice I can identify with the women my age.

Needs change.

Today I realize it is not about the catch, but more about the understanding about life.

Life is not a piece of ass, let's face it, years down the road that is all but forgotten.

When it is all said and done, it's all about life, and the experiances that are worth keeping in your memories.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:wub: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> The women who are secure enough in themselves to not worry about his friends ...*although this thread would tend to suggest that these women are also daft in the heed because quite clearly, if he has 'sexy' female friends - he is also shagging them* ...so one can only conclude that the answer is NONE ...apart from
> 
> MR & MRS WEEMAN


Absolutely.

Think its fairly conclusive from the answers in this thread, that any future boyfriends WILL NOT be allowed female friends.... :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Well my current gf was a "friend" until I charmed her and asked her out (she said yes without hesitation, obviously:lol So that theory is flawed as she now "sits on my lap" multiple times a day:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Many men moan on and on but the older guys realise that moaning is a negitive attribute.
> 
> As us older guys age, this is not something to brag about (moan).
> 
> ...


There is a saying that very roughly goes....

Marry someone you love to talk to.... because 50 years down the line, the looks will have faded and you will still have to talk to them over breakfast every morning


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Think its fairly conclusive from the answers in this thread, that any future boyfriends WILL NOT be allowed female friends.... :lol:


YES I AM SO PLEASED WE HAVE CLEARED THIS ONE UP  

I have recognised the error of my ways :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> There is a saying that very roughly goes....
> 
> Marry someone you love to talk to.... because 50 years down the line, the looks will have faded and you will still have to talk to them over breakfast every morning


True,but at the start of the relationship if you don't want to skip the talking at breakfast and use the kitchen table for other things it wont work out

I know looks fade but you'll always remember the pretty girl/boy sat across from you.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Tbh, if you love someone looks shouldn't matter. Fck me how beta did that sound pmsl.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DNC said:


> True,*but at the start of the relationship if you don't want to skip the talking at breakfast and use the kitchen table for other things it wont work out*
> 
> I know looks fade but you'll always remember the pretty girl/boy sat across from you.


Call me demanding if you wish, but I expect that to be the case still 50 years down the line too.... faded looks or otherwise...  :lol:

Ok maybe not 50 years along.... but so long as I still have both my own hips... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Tbh, if you love someone looks shouldn't matter. Fck me how beta did that sound pmsl.


Is your new girl fit mate???? :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DNC said:


> Is your new girl fit mate???? :lol:


Lmao I think she's pretty, what you think Zara?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

WTF is this, man haters corner, basing beliefs on the daft brain-in-balls lads that have posted :lol:

I could easily have female friends without attempting to have sex with them, no problem, but heres the thing - RedKola wouldnt be comfortable with it.

Why?

Not because she doesnt trust me, my trust is beyond reproach plus I am a spastic so wouldnt notice come ons or any of that pi$h - but becasue she - and she has said this to me, get this its great:

SHE KNOWS WHAT WOMEN ARE LIKE

:lol:

All as bad as each other, just a lot of women like to pretend they are prim and proper and brilliant and not ganting for it as much as a lot of guys are :lol:

Comes entirely down to the individuals concerned, nothing more, nothing less.

I love Essexboys post, Ladder Theory, I think that is true in SOME cases, although it doesnt allow for active thought/restraint...


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Think its fairly conclusive from the answers in this thread, that any future boyfriends WILL NOT be allowed female friends.... :lol:


See, that's the bollox crazy psyche of the female mind that stopped me from fcuking (sh1t, sorry) I mean 'Communicating' with female pals... :laugh:

Na, it's all down to trust at the end of the day.. Women are just as bad, I know that from first hand experience.

Not giving up on pasty though, there's got to be one suitable one out there..


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Call me demanding if you wish, but I expect that to be the case still 50 years down the line too.... faded looks or otherwise...  :lol:
> 
> Ok maybe not 50 years along.... but so long as I still have both my own hips... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: ha,ha,same here But reckon in 50 years time i reckon i'll have breakfast first then get myself revved up watching 'Bargain Hunt' then let the old girl have it:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Lmao I think she's pretty, what you think Zara?


Better looking than you, but thats not hard :lol:

Nah - she's a good looking lass. Fvck knows what she sees in you..... :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

In fact one of my main friends is a woman - I work with her - have told her a lot of stuff about myself, and she has told me a lot about herself, lot of trust there on both sides.

Haven't shagged her and have no intention of trying to neither.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lmfao, cheers Zara! I know who to turn to when I'm feeling down:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> Lmfao, cheers Zara! I know who to turn to when I'm feeling down:lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: Don't fall for it Zara:lol: Men eh:rolleyes:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Lmfao, cheers Zara! I know who to turn to when I'm feeling down:lol: :lol: :lol:





DNC said:


> :lol: Don't fall for it Zara:lol: Men eh:rolleyes:


hahaha see now.... I'd not have thought of that.... :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Haven't shagged her and have no intention of trying to neither.


Is she pretty, pretty'ish?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Is she pretty, pretty'ish?


Not particularly, I mean she isn't ugly or anything - but I can tell you categorically in my case ieven if she was a stunner it wouldn't change things.

Just how I roll I guess, think with my brain, not my cock :thumb:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Not particularly, I mean she isn't ugly or anything - but I can tell you categorically in my case ieven if she was a stunner it wouldn't change things.
> 
> Just how I roll I guess, think with my brain, not my cock :thumb:


Good man.

I am slightly worried staring at Lorraine Kelly in your posts though, it's night time. I Feel compelled to make a cuppa and dunk a chocolate biscuit lol..


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Good man.
> 
> I am slightly worried staring at Lorraine Kelly in your posts though, it's night time. I Feel compelled to make a cuppa and dunk a chocolate biscuit lol..


But the thing it - you ARE staring at her, by your own admission

She is the underdog hottest lady in the world, you don't see it at first, kinda creeps up on you. As long as you don't hear her voice, its only a matter of time before you have knob in hand, and your missus wonders why she can only find one sock in the wash :lol:

PS I'll change the avy tomorrow, you need not fear for your eyesight :lol:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

or lard in a hot pan sylar


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Fvck me, I will be having knob in hand after what I've just seen on google (lorraine kelly's axe wound)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i've seen that too, very [email protected]


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

:lol: and it begins again, another thread clandestinely and swiftly turned into a Lorraine Kelly appreciation thread :lol:

I actually made a poster of my avatar out of 9 sheets of A4 and blu tacked it to the ceiling above the bed.

Needless to say, RedKola was not impressed - even my reasoning of "did you know your first name and her first name are almost identical" did not soften her stern features as she mercilessly ripped it down :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

your lucky thats the only thing she ripped


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Thierry said:


> your lucky thats the only thing she ripped


I don't understand it though, she has some pics of Marylin Monroe up - so if she can have them, how can I not have LK?

I mean going by Ladder theory, she shouldnt be threatened if she is already comfortable with having pics of Marylin... LK is nice, but she doesnt compare to MM, so is below her on the ladder...

:lol:

EDIT: Just notice WRTs new avatar :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> As long as you don't hear her voice, its only a matter of time before you have knob in hand


Apart from the luscious t1ts, it's the voice that does it for me man. Love her accent :thumb:

Anyway's, this is supposed to be a man bashing thread...

I'm going to have to tell a few stories to get it back on track... Na, best not pmsl... :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

How the fook did this get onto Lorraine Kelly ?

Done and dusted anyway - no one apart from Ramsay has offered any information suggesting that men can be just good friends with women ....which is a bit disheartening

This does not apply to the internet as well does it :lol:

Do you add friends because you like them or because you wanna hit it ? :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I have 3 very close female friends but i met 2 of them through sleeping with them and then becoming friends after that The other one i've known since i was young and even though she is attractive i just don't see her in that way.

99% of the time when a bloke is 'friends' with a bird though he's trying to get in her pants. All of my bird mates are very male in their attitudes which makes it easy to be mates with them as i would be with a bloke.

You usually find in these kind of relationships that one has feelings for the other and are just holding out in the hope that one day the other person will feel the same.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Only if you don't find them attractive. I've got a couple of good female friends.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> How the fook did this get onto Lorraine Kelly ?
> 
> Done and dusted anyway - no one apart from Ramsay has offered any information suggesting that men can be just good friends with women ....which is a bit disheartening
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure you added me as a friend so my concience is clear on that one:innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I have 3 very close female friends but i met 2 of them through sleeping with them and then becoming friends after that The other one i've known since i was young and even though she is attractive i just don't see her in that way.
> 
> *99% of the time when a bloke is 'friends' with a bird though he's trying to get in her pants*.
> 
> ...


Yeah I think there is a lot of truth in the bold bits :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ryoken said:


> Im pretty sure you added me as a friend so my concience is clear on that one:innocent:


FPMSL only after you complained that you kept sending requests & I still didnt appear in your friends list :lol:

& yes I tend to add people I like


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

You can be, easily. Doesn't me you don't want to fcuk them though.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you were just persistant though ....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pelayo said:


> ....as long as u both know u don't fancy each other then yea....but if theres a hint of attraction on either side then nope.....will only end up with a messy, boozy confession or drunken text:lol:





pea head said:


> Yeah providing the friend is a right minger and the guy isnt sending in 2g sust a week then its fine


LOL! fair comments..

I think the majority of the time it depends on the guy,

If he finds them even somewhat attractive chances are he'd shag them if he had the choice..

Ironically I think they can be great friends if they have slept together in the past as there is no temptation at all there..

My best female friend is an ex girlfriend.. There is no temptation at all there and I couldn't be more open and myself infront of anyone but her or my girlfriend..

I only really hang about with my ex or girls I don't find attractive as don't really wanna be in that situation tbh!

I know guys can be very convincing so I can imagine this kinda thing happens all the time tbh


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> How the fook did this get onto Lorraine Kelly ?
> 
> Done and dusted anyway - no one apart from Ramsay has offered any information suggesting that men can be just good friends with women ....which is a bit disheartening
> 
> ...


Hmm, are you referring to like facebook or something? I hardly speak to anyone on facebook, usually when I login I get put off by 100 xfactor comments in everyones status. I think its hard for a man and a woman to just stay friends, I'm pretty sure one will fancy the other and most cases the guy will like the girl but she won't have any interest.

I saw some girl totally as my friend for about a year+ to be honest didn't even find her attractive, then we had a crazy night out got very smashed and stuff happened - since then we see ourselves totally different. We were not eachothers types at first, she didn't like big guys (not that I think im huge or anything but I'm not some skinny [email protected] :lol: ) and I didn't really like the way she is so skinny to me but now we seem to be getting along really well at the next level of things.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> FPMSL only after you complained that you kept sending requests & I still didnt appear in your friends list :lol:
> 
> & yes I tend to add people I like


Pmsl, oh yeah i remember i was desperate to have you in my friends list, hey at least you added me cause you like me as if you wanted to hit me thats just not nice i hate violence:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ryoken said:


> Pmsl, oh yeah i remember i was desperate to have you in my friends list, hey at least you added me cause you like me as if you wanted to hit me thats just not nice i hate violence:whistling: :whistling:


GAGGING RICKY  

Nothing wrong with a good fight either - I'm a geordie you know 

I suppose I was talking more about Facebook and the like - but I'm not on any of those sites so I don't know how it all goes

I would like to be Frank McGrath's friend on FB :laugh:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> *GAGGING RICKY*
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good fight either - I'm a geordie you know
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

well i will settle for the fight then i suppose after that comment pmsl:lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally think if your single then be friends with whoever you like and who cares if one of you fancies the other, but if in a relationship then you really shouldnt be knocking about with people you have the hots for, or if you know they fancy the pants of you, cos your just asking for trouble!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I personally think if your single then be friends with whoever you like and who cares if one of you fancies the other, but if in a relationship then you really shouldnt be knocking about with people you have the hots for, or if you know they fancy the pants of you, cos your just asking for trouble!


True that.

My girlfriend hates me having female friends but i've been very upfront with her and told her the ones i've slept with.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

No and to the above. I did that with mine... Which was all of them. She now doesn't want me being friends with them any more, which is a fair one.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i have a few female friends. some are seriously fit, some are mingers but if i was single i would go through them all without a second thought 

but

as im in a relationship i wouldnt touch anyof them even if it was laid on a plate for me.

so...... yes, i think its possible for men and women to be 'just friends' but at the end of the day im sure there will always be some sexual tension just waiting to be relieved.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm good friends with my mum

and my gran was ace but she's dead


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> i have a few female friends. some are seriously fit, some are mingers but if i was single i would go through them all without a second thought
> 
> but
> 
> ...


aye dude youve hit an interesting point


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sylar said:


> I'd like to know who are the guys that are allowed to have 'platonic' sexy female friends here?
> 
> *I know I've never been allowed to have them in a relationship without having ear ache over it. Have lost contact with a few female pals over the years because of it*...
> 
> ...


Same here sylar, and a very good point. Majority of women cannot deal with this.

I personally think it is possible for men and women to be friends, until they are both drunk and one will ALWAYS say/do something stupid. Its just life.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

NickR24 said:


> Same here sylar, and a very good point. Majority of women cannot deal with this.


Cuts both ways - I'd never get involved with a bird with loads of male friends:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

NickR24 said:


> Same here sylar, and a very good point. *Majority of women cannot deal with this*.
> 
> I personally think it is possible for men and women to be friends, until they are both drunk and one will ALWAYS say/do something stupid. Its just life.


fpmsl get you :laugh: whereas men can ? :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jem said:


> fpmsl get you :laugh: whereas men can ? :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL Never said that, and for the record, of course we can't. Men are just as jealous, however i've never gone mental at a girlfriend for having male friends, but i've had grief from several girlfriends for having female friends. In my experience, its always been one way.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> fpmsl get you :laugh: whereas men can ? :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I just wouldn't...I'd just get drunk and smash them up:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I just wouldn't...I'd just get drunk and smash them up:lol:


Grrrrr and that's what a real man should do :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Cuts both ways - I'd never get involved with a bird with loads of male friends:thumbup1:


That is a fair point.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If my bird suddenly started going out with new male friends she'd just met i'd curb it, peeps she's known for years is fine though.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah - if they lick each others genitals now and then


 :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> hmmmm not really, just friends is fine .. but as soon as you add GOOD friends there is some sort of attraction there


I would have to agree with you here...happy enough being friends...would happily do the wild thing :rockon: ...but would'nt want to be man and wife :thumbup1:

A win win situation if you can get it!! :lol:


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

i used to get earache about having female friends, especially when they used to call me at night, even if it was just for a little chat or advice, understandable in some respects, not in others


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Being honest here...

I have fit female friends and would probably DO THEM given the chance...

Wrong I know... but it's the truth


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Being honest here...
> 
> I have fit female friends and would probably DO THEM given the chance...
> 
> Wrong I know... but it's the truth


MICK :ban:I'm shocked ..........not 

Have a word with yersel will ye man :tongue:


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Being honest here...
> 
> I have fit female friends and would probably DO THEM given the chance...
> 
> Wrong I know... but it's the truth


 :beer: to the honest man!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I know I'm a dog at heart...


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

my best mate is a bird... so ye why not


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course a man can just be mates with a female freind :lol:

It dont have anything to do with the fact wether or not he wants to fukc her or not. We all have thoughts of such things probs. Its like Zara said thow its another matter if its gonna happen or not, she might not want it and u might not even ever try it on, and if they aint up for it then thats that. Unless ur names uriel :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

One of my Closest friends is a Girl and no way in this world i would even try to Hump her.

My wife has no problem me and her being friends either so it is Possible.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

What I find most amusing about discussions like this, is when one sex post answering for the other sex..

For instance, Women who post sh1t like "well i think its possible, I have got male friends BLAH BLAH BLAH"

Let me set this straight, YOU DONT, and no matter how much you think you know men YOU DONT, and no matter how much "he is happily married" HE IS NOT:lol: :lol:

So please stop assuming that you know what goes on in a mans mind (and vice versa) cause we dont

ANd threads like this just cause to re affrim things

*Women*

What ever you think you know about men, *YOU DONT*

and for women who will now say "well men dont have a clue what we think either"

CORRECT, but difference is

WE DONT GIVE A RATS AR5E WHAT YOU THINK:lol:

Just saying:whistling:


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

A good few of my friends have female friends, in reality they are just girls they want to sleep and are not able to because they got blown out or vice versa.

Ive had a few female friends, and given the oppertunity i would have ****ed them no problem at all.

Its like Eddie Murphy said, a male friend to a women is just like a dick in a glass jar, break incase of need for sex.

Being honest though, when men and women are "friends", most of the time when they talk they are very flirty, there is almost always underlying feels or some sort of attraction.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

this question has gotten me into trouble at work.....

after reading this thread earlier i asked a female friend / colleague if she thought that men and women could be just good friends or if she thinks that one will always wanna bump dirty with the other. I told her my point of view which is - that i would nail any female friend if i was single....so....she asked me if i considered her a friend and i said yes.... she then asked if that meant i wanted to nail her....... i fcuking walked straight into her trap!!!!!!!

a fcukin no-win situtaion for me so i shut up and said nothing and she walked away looking chuffed to fcuk (id like to think she was lookin chuffed at the thought of me wanting to nail her but i know she was chuffed cos she made me feel really really embarrassed)

i wont be able to look her in the eye tomorrow


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> this question has gotten me into trouble at work.....
> 
> after reading this thread earlier i asked a female friend / colleague if she thought that men and women could be just good friends or if she thinks that one will always wanna bump dirty with the other. I told her my point of view which is - that i would nail any female friend if i was single....so....she asked me if i considered her a friend and i said yes.... she then asked if that meant i wanted to nail her....... i fcuking walked straight into her trap!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Why didnt you just say Yes??? of course and see what she said??

Obvioulsy you wouldnt want to empower her, so should have said "of course I would nail you, but no way would i have a relationship with you so dont get any ideas!!!":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Depends if they're hot or not.

Average looking/fugly = just good friends

Hot = ride her like a blackpool donkey.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me how many experts there are on women, I'd bet that a lot of you

won't get any closer to sh4gging a hot bird than sniffing at your mums knickers whilst

jamming your c0ck into a tin of baked beans

I've got a few female friends, I'd deffo bang a couple of them if I was single but seen

as there mostly my Mrs friends as well, ain't gonna happen, although I've had offers:whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> This is what I think on the whole Sylar
> 
> Women can be friends yes, think men usually [not always] have an agenda ...


I hate the word agenda. It makes us sound like we're evil or something.

I also hate that you make threads and a few hours later IT'S LIKE ON PAGE 10 ALREADY.

How the fvck am I supposed to read all that?! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol:

On topic now, I have plenty of friends that are girls and I know I'd like to be inside alot of them and I'm sure it's the same vice versa else they'd stop bugging me :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I made a thread about this before. Yes I believe so. Many on here would disagree!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

No. Next question


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> sniffing at your mums knickers whilst
> 
> jamming your c0ck into a tin of baked beans


Question?

Does this really work? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

big said:


> No. Next question


No beating about the bush then 



hackskii said:


> Question?
> 
> Does this really work? :lol:


Try it and report back please Hacks :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Make sure its a decent brand like Heinz and the tin is quality...stay away from these 7p tins as you could end up in the a & e


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Make sure its a decent brand like Heinz and the tin is quality...stay away from these 7p tins as you could end up in the a & e


I'd rather not think of you in that light Daz  not the cheap ones purrlease :lol: Got your balls yet ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

DB said:


> LOL! fair comments..
> 
> I think the majority of the time it depends on the guy,
> 
> ...


This is the kinda thing I was meaning earlier about ex's who have to remain in contact and over time for whatever reason they mellow and end up friends... but its more like brother/sister thing than anything else.

As you say - you can be totally honest and be yourself as they already know everything about you anyway.

Am not sure I agree about being friends with someone you've had as a fvckbuddy or short term relationship.... that could be unfinished business? But a long-term ex is slightly different. They've been a big part of your life etc.

Ach I dunno... theres arguments for both sides I have to admit.

What I would say is its easy for me to be good mates with my ex as I've not settled down or had a long term relationship since. I think tbh if I did, I'd prob feel myself that it wasn't right and over time drift away and have a lot less contact with them.



Jem said:


> I would like to be Frank McGrath's friend on FB :laugh:


Ner ner ner ner ner..... :tt2: :tt2:

:lol: :lol: :lol:



jw007 said:


> What I find most amusing about discussions like this, is when one sex post answering for the other sex..
> 
> For instance, Women who post sh1t like "well i think its possible, I have got male friends BLAH BLAH BLAH"
> 
> ...


Oh.

I thought we were friends too.....

:tongue:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i can honestly say that i have never wanted to remain friends with any girlfriend ive had over the years. I dont see the point? Waste of time. Unless i want to have sex with a girl then there wont be any interaction. I always used to delete numbers once i was sure i wasnt interested.

People that say they have female friends that are attractive and dont fancy them are kidding themselves on imo.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Question?
> 
> Does this really work? :lol:


Don't know mate:whistling:

Try it, just watch out for the jagged edges


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I tend not to socialise with unattractive people, so.. no. :tongue:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I belive i have never had a women as a good friend, only happened once and end up with shaggin and then it was messed up, so i don't belive in that man/women good friends thing.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Some proper sexist shenanigans going on in this thread, bloody disgrace to the man race...

Can only apologise on their behalf, ladies. I'm shocked to the core, nothing but fiends and dirty dogs... :whistling: :innocent:

I have several female friends who have never give me a BJ when drunk and would never dream of hitting on them, honest..!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Some proper sexist shenanigans going on in this thread, bloody disgrace to the man race...
> 
> Can only apologise on their behalf, ladies. I'm shocked to the core, nothing but fiends and dirty dogs... :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> I have several female friends who have never give me a BJ when drunk and would never dream of hitting on them, honest..!


Your ex-FB's ginger sister, whom you cannot remember having oral sex with when drunk, is not included in that list then hey...? :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Just Good friends = Fook buddies.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Your ex-FB's ginger sister, whom you cannot remember having oral sex with when drunk, is not included in that list then hey...? :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


First of all, that did NOT happen!

Second, I don't like the fact you have a long term memory.. :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Sylar said:


> First of all, that did NOT happen!
> 
> Second, I don't like the fact you have a long term memory.. :tongue:


You cannot REMEMBER whether it happened :lol:

And clearly in that case, I haven't taken enough drugs in my lifetime then haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You cannot REMEMBER whether it happened :lol:
> 
> And clearly in that case, I haven't taken enough drugs in my lifetime then haha :lol: :lol:


If I did have a BJ, trust me, I'd remember it! Maybe..... :laugh:

Na, I'm innocent I tells ya! Honest..! Maybe......? 

More than maybe, I'd never cheat and would certainly not let a ginger anywhere near my temple of light lol...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Some men can be friends with women......we call the c0cks:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

rs007 said:


> WTF is this, man haters corner, basing beliefs on the daft brain-in-balls lads that have posted :lol:
> 
> I could easily have female friends without attempting to have sex with them, no problem, but heres the thing - RedKola wouldnt be comfortable with it.
> 
> ...


Not wrong. A lot of women are bloody devious. And an attached man is often more attractive to a certain type of woman than a single one - basically they think if he has a bird, he must be OK....and it boosts their ego if they can 'steal' him from his girl (did I mention there are a lot of bitches out there? :lol: )



Zara-Leoni said:


> This is the kinda thing I was meaning earlier about ex's who have to remain in contact and over time for whatever reason they mellow and end up friends... but its more like brother/sister thing than anything else.
> 
> As you say - you can be totally honest and be yourself as they already know everything about you anyway.
> 
> ...


Well I've done that too, tbh. Am good friends with a couple of mine. It's not unfinished business either - been there done that, though if we were both single again at the same time in future something may happen again, it may not.

And from the other side - personally, when meeting new blokes, I make the 'would I?' decision, but it doesn't really affect whether I become friends with them.....though I do have male friends who might have become something else had we both been single 

Yes, i admit it, I'm a lech....:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Good post Beks! I agree some sneaky women out there, who do it for the challenge!

i would never cross that line, i have male friends who have wives or partners but i would never ever go there ever cause of that thing called marriage! Anyone who knows me know im a bit of a stickler for morals (yes sad I know but do I care - NO)


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've got quite a lot of male friends, 2 I've 'been there' with, the majority I haven't. They quite possibly would roger me without a second thought given the chance, but I like to think that they base their friendship with me on more than just a very very dim hope that maybe one day they'll have a piece!

A couple of their girlfriends don't really like me, although it's not really suprising as the guys do have a habit of introducing me as 'the one me and xxxx had the 3sum with' which isn't the smartest idea in the world!

All I can really say is on the subject is in my experience, yes guys and girls can be just good friends.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

This is an endless agrument, the majority of men want to nail their female friends, end of


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

yummymummy79 said:


> IAll I can really say is on the subject is in my experience, *yes guys and girls can be just good friends*.


No, you're saying that females can be just 'friends' with a guy... But you did bang a couple of your buds by your own admission, so maybe females can't be 'just' friends' either lol...

I only have one real female friend tbh, but we've never fcuked in every room of her house and in the toilets of KFC, honest... :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

But once you've had sex with this friend ...what's the point in remaining in contact with them ? More sex :confused1:

I don't understand ...according to this thread, women are only needed for sex [oh and probably housework]

Is that right ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> But once you've had sex with this friend ...what's the point in remaining in contact with them ? More sex :confused1:
> 
> I don't understand ...according to this thread, women are only needed for sex [oh and probably housework]
> 
> Is that right ?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

:whistling:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> *I don't understand ...according to this thread, women are only needed for sex [oh and probably housework]*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Glad to see you're finally catching on cup cake... :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sylar said:


> Glad to see you're finally catching on cup cake... :thumb:


Yeah ? 

Course this is all based on the opinions of male chavenist b*stards so it's completely reflective of the world as a whole

So right yeah - best get baking and fcuking


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> Course this is all based on the opinions of male chavenist b*stards so it's completely reflective of the world as a whole


To be serious for 9 seconds, not all men are dogs. You'll get the 'egging on effect' here, I'm sure allot of the comments are made in jest, but no doubt most guys here would bang a semi-hot female 'friend' in a drop of a hat if single, probably some if not single too...



Jem said:


> So right yeah - best get* baking and fcuking*


Hell to the yeah!!! You trying to give every guy here a boner? Those are the 3 magic words if so..


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

I havent got any females friends! because they see what i'm all about on first glance...mmmmmmmm


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

i have the uncanny ability to get dumped into the 'friend zone' with any woman i meet. its total fluke i end up with anyone, as i usually have to fess up any romantic ideas i may have later, and hope they dont go mental at me. the odds aren't good this way.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

It can get messy if you've got no self restraint. I've got a good woman Friend who I've been friends with for over 20 years, I've been there for her when her relationships and marriage went belly up and vica versa.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> I'd rather not think of you in that light Daz  not the cheap ones purrlease :lol: Got your balls yet ?


I go for the quality tins :whistling:

Yes i have been playing with my balls.....not taken them to the gym though :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> But once you've had sex with this friend ...what's the point in remaining in contact with them ? More sex :confused1:
> 
> I don't understand ...according to this thread, women are only needed for sex [oh and probably housework]
> 
> Is that right ?


Sometimes you find out you actually quite like them and have something in common - hence staying in contact.....or they're part of your wider group of friends so there's nothing to gain by being hostile 

I probably forgot to mention I'm a cold bitch with no feelings lol :laugh:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Sometimes you find out you actually quite like them and have something in common - hence staying in contact


Exactly!

I just prefer guys company, there's only so much talking about babies, x-factor, which guy we're supposed to fancy now etc etc that I can take when I get together with my girl friends. I'd much rather meet up with the guys and talk about gym, music, their latest sexual exploits, reliving tales of my previous exploits etc etc and I also find that guys are more genuine with you. Not many of my girl friends would take me into a strip club at 4am and for that fact alone, I love my guy friends!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

News to me. I have loads of female friends, never wanted to sleep with them though. OK maybe one or two. OK OK three.

But I have had female friends try it on with me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Aye. I was just good friends with a bird a few years ago.

Then I got her sky high and she gave me a BJ. Needless to say things were a bit frosty after that.

In all honesty I dont see why not. Have you never watched Dawsons Creek?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PRL said:


> News to me. I have loads of female friends, never wanted to sleep with them though. OK maybe one or two. OK OK three.
> 
> But I have had female friends try it on with me.


Lol... Just 3 pete..? :lol:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Lol... Just 3 pete..? :lol:


Damn, OK OK four. :tongue:


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> Do you think men & women can be 'just good friends' ?


Ofcourse good friends help each other in dificult situations tho right ???

Before my girl managed to get me itno a relationship there where a couple of girls that where good friends of mine...

Yes once in a whyle we got jiggy but that was it next morning we where just friends and still are..

So id say it depends on the people but it could happen if both sides manage to restrict themselves to maybe just sex and not get emotionaly involved on that part and then be just friends...

u know what they say no one knows a woman better than a woman Ha Ha Ha... my ass:thumb:


----------



## Alex-2012 (Dec 10, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I just prefer guys company, there's only so much talking about babies, x-factor, which guy we're supposed to fancy now etc etc that I can take when I get together with my girl friends. I'd much rather meet up with the guys and talk about gym, music, their latest sexual exploits, reliving tales of my previous exploits etc etc and I also find that guys are more genuine with you. Not many of my girl friends would take me into a strip club at 4am and for that fact alone, I love my guy friends!


When you start talking about your and their previous sexual exploits thats where it all starts He He...

Curiosity can kill :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

PRL said:


> News to me. I have loads of female friends, never wanted to sleep with them though. OK maybe one or two. OK OK three.
> 
> But I have had female friends try it on with me.


Thats because you are a hunk of a man pete. :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

pea head said:


> Thats because you are a hunk of a man pete. :thumbup1: :laugh:


Thanks mate........... I do try. :beer: lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Funny to read this back ...think a year has changed my opinion slightly - men and women being friends ...erm nope - not without sex agenda to varying degrees.

A year ago - I argued the point that women can be friends whereas men can't ...now I think women are just as bad. Even if you are just friends - everyone assumes you are bumping uglies anyway....so you might as well LMAO


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

no...Sooner or later i'm gunna wanna stick my dick in you :lol:


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I just prefer guys company, there's only so much talking about babies, x-factor, which guy we're supposed to fancy now etc etc that I can take when I get together with my girl friends. I'd much rather meet up with the guys and talk about gym, music, their latest sexual exploits, reliving tales of my previous exploits etc etc and I also find that guys are more genuine with you. Not many of my girl friends would take me into a strip club at 4am and for that fact alone, I love my guy friends!


Every bloke needs a woman like you.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ....as long as u both know u don't fancy each other then yea....but if theres a hint of attraction on either side then nope.....will only end up with a messy, boozy confession or drunken text:lol:


This


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

IME...Nope, that way there is no wasted effort on my part... 

I also believe every woman who sends me a facebook friend request wants me to do them, and I will get around to it soon.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RACK said:


> This


who you ? :whistling: really ?  - this matters not if the distance is say...overseas for example though :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Funny to read this back ...think a year has changed my opinion slightly - men and women being friends ...erm nope - not without sex agenda to varying degrees.
> 
> A year ago - I argued the point that women can be friends whereas men can't ...now I think women are just as bad. Even if you are just friends - everyone assumes you are bumping uglies anyway....so you might as well LMAO


so you're saying I was right?

I'm always right lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

God I miss Syler, Hi bro if you ever look in


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

i have girl friends

what a gay thing to say


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Funny to read this back ...think a year has changed my opinion slightly - men and women being friends ...erm nope - not without sex agenda to varying degrees.
> 
> A year ago - I argued the point that women can be friends whereas men can't ...now I think women are just as bad. Even if you are just friends - everyone assumes you are *bumping uglies* anyway....so you might as well LMAO


What the hell does that mean?!?! :confused1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem said:


> who you ? :whistling: really ?  - this matters not if the distance is say...overseas for example though :thumbup1:


Please don't bring ibiza up again 

But yeah really. There's not many of my "girl" friends I don't find attractive and truth be told (god I wish I could lie like I used to) if I was single I'd sleep with 90% of them.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> so you're saying I was right?
> 
> I'm always right lol


year older, year wiser ...yeah - I'm agreeing with all the old people these days  sad to admit I was wrong though I have to say


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

In my experience - no. The only times I've ever been good friends with a woman, they've tried to take it further. Every single time. Is it because I'm a stud? Yeah probably, but I never initiate it. This includes women who have had partners already.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> year older, year wiser ...yeah - I'm agreeing with all the old people these days  sad to admit I was wrong though I have to say


LOL, I know too much but I don't know enough


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> year older, year wiser ...yeah - I'm agreeing with all the old people these days  sad to admit I was wrong though I have to say


sounds you like you finally lost a few bugs that have been stuck up your @rse Jem........your not actually becoming human? FPMSL


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:blush:



Smitch said:


> What the hell does that mean?!?! :confused1:


....ye know ...doing 'that thing' ... :blink:



RACK said:


> Please don't bring ibiza up again
> 
> But yeah really. There's not many of my "girl" friends I don't find attractive and truth be told (god I wish I could lie like I used to) if I was single I'd sleep with 90% of them.


  I didnt :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> sounds you like you finally lost a few bugs that have been stuck up your @rse Jem........your not actually becoming human? FPMSL


dunno about the bugs up my ass lol...but yeah I just might be...better late than never eh !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> dunno about the bugs up my ass lol...but yeah I just might be...better late than never eh !


I spose.......you must be fuking cracking on now though or do tall birds just age badly FPMSL


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Jem said:


> I didnt :innocent: :lol:


  it still makes me chuckle


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes you can be best mates imo, until the bloke decides he wants to sh4g the girl. then it ends..

No fookin red blooded male in the world unless they are a **** would turn down the slightest hinckling of an advance from a decent looking woman , friend or not, even in a relationship most men would crumble if a decent looking friend come onto them and they thought there was a chance they wouldnt get caught...

If anyone bloke tells me otherwise "your a ****" is my answer to you . Man up and get the fvck in there , you only live once and if your going to deny yourself some pussy ,so 20 years down the line you can talk about fookin knitting patterns then your a **** anyway !!!! and you dont deserve a d1ck between your legs .....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> Do you think men & women can be 'just good friends' ?


Yes i have girl mates that are just good mates and that i don't have sex with, some of whom are even married but we have really close relationships, tell each other we love each other, hug even kiss on the lips etc with some of them but keep it non sexual... some of my mates are like how the fcuk do you get away with that? They know me as the 'steve stifler' type when it comes to women, and thats often how i am a lot of the time... but im a lot more emotional and understanding of women that your typical bloke and once girls get to know this they often feel totally relaxed around me, tbh i often use my understanding of women to get them in to bed but not all the time, if it looks like they are wanting me to get them in to bed then i'll have no choice but to peruse it as im a perv lol, if not then i'll happily just be friends with them as i know there are other girls for sex, i value friendships more than a quick shag anyway

As an example this morning i was out with a women from Equidor... she's 31 she's and very good looking but we just had a nice time together, i only met her last week in a restaurant... she is engaged but from the day i met her has gone out of her way to help me in various ways, today she took 1/2 a day off work to take me to find a place to get some documents and translate for me... she agreed to do this the day i met her which was nice of her considering she doesn't know me... we are meeting again next week as there is something else i need help with and she asked if i'd like her help. At this stage i don't know what it is she wants, but with her being catholic and engaged i don't think she's after a shag... if she's not then im happy to just be mates with her, she's a nice girl... the way i see it there are billions of women out there, no need to try and nail every single one unless you're desperate... and before any of the 'laddish' guys say "oh hanging out with girls and not trying to nail every single one of them = gay" well if you knew how many girls i did have sex with last year then you'd probably have a different opinion tbh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> If anyone bloke tells me otherwise "your a ****" is my answer to you . Man up and get the fvck in there , you only live once and if your going to deny yourself some pussy ,so 20 years down the line you can talk about fookin knitting patterns then your a **** anyway !!!! and you dont deserve a d1ck between your legs .....


Bollocks imo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Bollocks imo


**** lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> **** lol


X 6.4 billion !!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a couple of male friends who I have known since I was 17 and have never done anything with and have no sexual feelings towards whatsoever. We see each other socially every so often and its great! But I dont think thats the case if one or both of you have feelings for the other.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> I have a couple of male friends who I have known since I was 17 and have never done anything with and have no sexual feelings towards whatsoever. We see each other socially every so often and its great! But I dont think thats the case if one or both of you have feelings for the other.


But Gem they will be gagging to smash your flood gates in im afraid.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> I have a couple of male friends who I have known since I was 17 and have never done anything with and have no sexual feelings towards whatsoever. We see each other socially every so often and its great! But I dont think thats the case if one or both of you have feelings for the other.


get them to join the forum and we'll aske them their side in the MA lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

The only time I've ever had a girl want to be my friend is when they're giving me the boot.

I've never had a girl mate. I've just never gotten to that stage with a girl because I think when I'm nice to a girl 99% of them think I'm trying to get into them, then avoid me like the plague/become aggressive.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> But Gem they will be gagging to smash your flood gates in im afraid.....


No they wont!!! Not all men are sexual predators...!!! (Threesomes dont count though right?! :lol: :lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> get them to join the forum and we'll aske them their side in the MA lol


Amen to that Brother Uriel... lol... I dont even know Gem and i want to be her best friend too lol !!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Uriel said:


> get them to join the forum and we'll aske them their side in the MA lol


Har har - and I say again - not all men are sexual predators


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Absolutely. My best mate is a woman. Everyone assumes there's something going on (she was taken to one side last Sat and told to be less blatent about the affair) but nothing ever has.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Har har - and I say again - not all men are sexual predators


lol - whatever!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Amen to that Brother Uriel... lol... I dont even know Gem and i want to be her best friend too lol !!!


Its the hat right...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> Its the hat right...


Yes Gem, its the hat, lets just say its the hat lol !!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah - if they lick each others genitals now and then


so true:whistling:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Let's be honest Gem, your male 'friends' are dyin for a piece


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Amen to that Brother Uriel... lol... I dont even know Gem and i want to be her best friend too lol !!!


me too:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Uriel said:


> **** lol


If i was a **** i'd have no problem saying it as i don't care what people think, but its not the case... even with the girl mates like those i described there is often flirting and innuendos all the time etc... but they know deep down that i would nail them so often don't push it too far, there are quite a few girl mates that i have ended up sleeping with but if you were really close to them and then shag them and then you're seen sleeping with other girls and not showing dedication it can often fcuk up the friendship up a bit and they will probably think you're the same as all men, been there on a few occasions... after nailing one and then saying no to the next step they just probably think 'oh he got what he wanted' and its just not the same.

Most of my closest friends have been females as there is none of this matcho bull sh!t that there is with blokes, you're not afraid to tell each other that you love each other as women are more intimate by nature with people they trust and care about.. i do have some male mates that im really close to, even ones that are completely straight that go out of their way to make sure i know they care but for most blokes this just isn't normal because of the 'matcho' bull, personally i don't worry about being matcho all the time as deep down i know i could probably kill a deer with my bare hands lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> If i was a **** i'd have no problem saying it as i don't care what people think, but its not the case... even with the girl mates like those i described there is often flirting and innuendos all the time etc... but they know deep down that i would nail them so often don't push it too far, there are quite a few girl mates that i have ended up sleeping with but if you were really close to them and then shag them and then you're seen sleeping with other girls and not showing dedication it can often fcuk up the friendship up a bit and they will probably think you're the same as all men, been there on a few occasions... after nailing one and then saying no to the next step they just probably think 'oh he got what he wanted' and its just not the same.
> 
> Most of my closest friends have been females as there is none of this matcho bull sh!t that there is with blokes, *you're not afraid to tell each other that you love each other as women are more intimate by nature with people they trust and care about.. i do have some male mates that im really close to, even ones that are completely straight that go out of their way to make sure i know they care but for most blokes this just isn't normal because of the 'matcho' bull, personally i don't worry about being matcho* all the time as deep down i know i could probably kill a deer with my bare hands lol


Mate i like you but are you frickin kidding me ????

I think you may be the worse kind of predator to be fair lol.. you come across to your "WOMAN FRIENDS" all sensetive and caring but that just makes it harder when you had nailed them.. and that also will make you look more of a soft cvnt lol...

Tell the women how it is from the start thats my motto , at least they know where they stand and then its up to them how well they get on with ya !!!!

By your own words, Blokes full of macho Bull. ok but your also doing the same to attract the women "soft caring Bull"

You secretive slimy fvck pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> If i was a **** i'd have no problem saying it as i don't care what people think, but its not the case... even with the girl mates like those i described there is often flirting and innuendos all the time etc... but they know deep down that i would nail them so often don't push it too far, there are quite a few girl mates that i have ended up sleeping with but if you were really close to them and then shag them and then you're seen sleeping with other girls and not showing dedication it can often fcuk up the friendship up a bit and they will probably think you're the same as all men, been there on a few occasions... after nailing one and then saying no to the next step they just probably think 'oh he got what he wanted' and its just not the same.
> 
> Most of my closest friends have been females as there is none of this matcho bull sh!t that there is with blokes, you're not afraid to tell each other that you love each other as women are more intimate by nature with people they trust and care about.. i do have some male mates that im really close to, even ones that are completely straight that go out of their way to make sure i know they care but for most blokes this just isn't normal because of the 'matcho' bull, personally i don't worry about being matcho all the time as deep down i know i could probably kill a deer with my bare hands lol


Oh I take it back.....you are some kind of new secret SUPER **** pmsl


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Absolutely. My best mate is a woman. Everyone assumes there's something going on (she was taken to one side last Sat and told to be less blatent about the affair) but nothing ever has.


I take it your partner reads UKM sometimes? Who are you trying to kid. :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Mate i like you but are you frickin kidding me ????
> 
> I think you may be the worse kind of predator to be fair lol.. you come across to your "WOMAN FRIENDS" all sensetive and caring but that just makes it harder when you had nailed them.. and that also will make you look more of a soft cvnt lol...
> 
> ...


Honestly i don't want to nail every single girl i know, of corse its the 1st thing that crosses my mind when i meet a hot girl but why try it on with every single one?... yes im a predator by nature as some of the stories i have posted up will confirm, but this doesn't mean im like that all the time. Some of my mates say "how the hell do you get close to girls like that without being gay?" and its simply because i don't try and nail every single one and enjoy their company


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Honestly i don't want to nail every single girl i know, of corse its the 1st thing that crosses my mind when i meet a hot girl but why try it on with every single one?... yes im a predator by nature as some of the stories i have posted up will confirm, but this doesn't mean im like that all the time. Some of my mates say "how the hell do you get close to girls like that without being gay?" and its simply because i don't try and nail every single one and enjoy their company


Stop it now mate plz ..... lets keep our friendship on a good level ok lol...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor - covert operative, deep under cover(s).


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I take it your partner reads UKM sometimes? Who are you trying to kid. :lol:


pmsl I'm single bud, just in case her husband read it!!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Absolutely!!! Gay fellas and women regularly become the best of friends and make lifelong 'bonds'. And more power to them! Wouldn't be my cup of tea tho...doesnt make any sense..too many differing interests.


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

I hope they can, otherwise I am deep in the crap here people,lol.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

It seems to me many women can be good mates with men as they arnt so sex obsessed as men, lol.

My girl friend is good mates with a lad but hes gay


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Mmmm well ive got a very close female friend we've known each other since we were little. She always calls me her ''best friend'' and i pretty much refer to her as one of my best mates.. we're close do a lot of stuff together dont hang out as much as we used to not since uni and stuff really. Can honestly say never been any awkwardness or chemistry..

Shes goregous but if she ever came onto me i would genuinely push her off because it would be like fvcking my sister :laugh:

Ive had a few girls they havent seemed to care at all, shes had a few boyfriends and its been mixed, half of them ive got on with and theyve been great guys never saw me as 'threat'. Other guys have found it really hard knowing shes at another guys house alone, or in a bar drinking etc but meh thats their lookout if their insecure ****ers she isnt the cheating type.

Would say you can have opposite sex best friends its just not very common as in most cases i think 'stuff does happen' they fall for each other or just fall out because of it etc. Both have tons of other mates from both sides of the species anyway :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I spose.......you must be fuking cracking on now though or do tall birds just age badly FPMSL


:sad:

I'm 35

I dont think Im ageing too badly :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

definatly...i have alot of female friends that i have never thought of in any other way......i think you will find many will be all macho on this thread saying "no because i would the crap out of them" or words to that effect mainly because there female friends don't come on the board


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> definatly...i have alot of female friends that i have never thought of in any other way......i think you will find many will be all macho on this thread saying "no because i would the crap out of them" or words to that effect mainly because there female friends don't come on the board


Not me mate i aint got no female friends on the board, and if i did have i would want to sleep with them all pmsl !!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> definatly...i have alot of female friends that i have never thought of in any other way......i think you will find many will be all macho on this thread saying "no because i would the crap out of them" or words to that effect mainly because there female friends don't come on the board


Spot on i have some girl mates ive never felt anything for their goregous and brilliant but we're to close nothing would ever happen, but on the other side of things i have an equal amount of girl mates i would GLADLY nail if i had ample opportunity  adults can be mature... we're just not gentleman with everyone hahaha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

generally I'm friends with a girl based on sexual tension- either she wants me (and I may not want her, but its nice to know..) or I want her (and she may or may not want me back).. but if one or the other isn't interested in having sex.. hmmmm.. i think guys are more natural friends for guys! LOL


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting subject..... Personally I have never really had any longstanding female friends, partly because I relocated when I was 20 and gradually lost touch with friends from school etc (No mobiles or Facebook etc around then!). I have in the past worked in a number of large offices that had a pretty vibrant social scene and had plenty of females I was friendly with but of those that I fancied it seemed to always inevitably reach a point whereby it was either "the next step" or backing off. (Usually the latter lol). Seen it happen many times with others too.

So IME I think it is very difficult to be "just good friends" with a member of the opposite sex over a long period of time. Won't stop me trying though


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jem said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm 35
> 
> I dont think Im ageing too badly :confused1:


i'd be friends with you  (as in yes, I find you hot!) and I'm 40  LOL


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm 35
> 
> ...


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you can be freindly or have mutual freinds that are female but proper freinds, no. One or the other of you wants to hump the other. If people are honest, they may have freinds of the opposite sex that are attractive and haven't pursued things further so not to upset the freindship, but actually they're just denying that they don't want to risk the object of their affection rejecting them/knowing for certain they'll never have them.

PaulScarb you've lots of female freinds and to you, it may be innocent, but you know damned well, they want to tear a strip or two off you, or you're just too modest. Ask them out right if they want sex and before you've finished the sentance, they'll be knickerless:lol: One out of the just good freinds always wants to bed the other.

Quite funny you started this thread Jem, as I like being freinds with you, but unless the stalking stops, I'm reporting you to the police. Never mind those boots, I'll repeat again, I'm married :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm 35
> 
> I dont think Im ageing too badly :confused1:


lol that took a while lol

I'm only yanking your chain......you're like a teenage girl!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hard Trainer said:


> It seems to me many women can be good mates with men as they arnt so sex obsessed as men, lol.
> 
> My girl friend is good mates with a lad *but hes gay*


sure he is


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> definatly...i have alot of female friends that i have never thought of in any other way......i think you will find many will be all macho on this thread saying "no because i would the crap out of them" or words to that effect mainly because there female friends don't come on the board


you different from ANY other man though bro......you don't want to bang female chums........you grow massive on 2 mg of var a month....................and you are incable of chuckling lol xx you dont count in this discussion then and I have a study to prove it lol


----------

